# DNS Frage u. Konfiguration



## fusionbuzz (6. Feb. 2018)

Wie verwendet ihr DNS mit ISPConfig, ist es besser externe Anbeiter zu verwenden oder kann man z.b. auch 4 ISPConfig Systeme miteinander konfigurireren und darauf jeweils NS1 - NS4 syncronisieren?
Ich denke momentan über einen Wechsel zu ISPConfig nach, es handelt sich um ca. 1000 Domains, also auch dDos Sicherheit für DNS spielt eine grosse Rolle ...
verwendet jemand ISPConfig mit so vielen Domains und habt ihr Tips zum absichern bei Attacken auf die NS?


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2018)

Das kannst Du mit ISPConfig machen und tausend Domains sind nicht viel für ein ISP setup. Zum Thema dDos: es ist wichtig dass Du einen Provider hast der das bereits auf Netzwerkebene abfängt, denn einen echten dDos kannst Du nicht mit ein peer eigenen Servern abfedern und wenn dann Dein Netzwerk Provider / Datacenter einfach nur Deinen Rechner vom Netz trennt weil Du das Netz zu sehr belastet dann hilft Dir das wenig. Früher hat z.B. Hetzner auch einfach Server aus dem Netz genommen wenn man einen dDos Angriff im Gigabit Bandbreiten Bereich hatte, seit einem Jahr oder so haben sie da ein Filtersystem welches in der Lage ist den Traffic abzufangen und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## fusionbuzz (6. Feb. 2018)

Danke! Ich hatte die neuen Hetzner Cloud Server gerade im Auge ;-)
Die sind mit 10 GBit Netzwerkanbindung doch völlig ausreichend für ein Multiserver Setup oder?
Da würde das aufsetzen und warten einer eigenen Virtualisierung wegfallen ...


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2018)

Ich denke die Server sollten problemlos gehen. Ein Multiserver setup, insbesondere DNS, braucht auch nicht viel Bandbreite zwischen den Servern da jeder server unabhängig von den anderen ist, es werden nur Daten zwischen den Servern ausgetauscht wenn sich ein DNS Record ändert.


----------



## florian030 (8. Feb. 2018)

Wenn es Dir nur um DNS geht (also keine anderen Dienste auf dem Server), kannst Du das auch über Bind direkt machen. Du musst dann zwar neue Zonen auf den Slaves selber anlegen (das könnte auch per Script automatisieren), dafür kannst Du dann aber DNSSEC nutzen.


----------

